# Arctic Corsa vxr Detail.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ok my first Arctic and what a great car...

Had scootie down and we had a great day...

When he turned up minus washer jets as the pipe had come off




























Straight onto the wheels as they were pretty bad , just used apc and some degreaser inside














































and clean inside and out










The whole lower half is then citrus degreased










and then snowfoamed over the top





































and sprayed off










and the car is very very clean already



















The car is fully washed using maxi sudsII 2 bucket method and zymooool sponge and swissvax brushes..










sprayed off then set up for claying...










clay used sonus green










After inspection the car had horrendous orange dots and fallout all over it like rust spots although they have penetrated the surface they are removeable























































and removed










rest of car done aswell










car then washed again



















and 25 litres of ro water doused over it










car then quick detailed and dryed with last touch and aquatouch drying towel



















Car then taken into the bat cave for inspection

few scratches over the roof but generally a very nice condition...Paint 130 to 140.










correction today was easy peesie , Megs softbuff polishing pad and 80349 for most of car , like butter



















before moving onto 3m waffle finishing pad and final finish










spent ages on the wing mirrors getting the flake out










before moving onto rest of car










Very very bad imperfection on boot spotted under my lighting










aswell as bad scratches










but after 2 hits it was removed luckily for Scottie
Badge cleaned inside and out with 3m 80349 , ff and cotton buds










After correction and high gloss polishing the car was looking nice





































Wax used today , well i thought it would be rude not to see if i could get the car as good as mine with just one day and a layer of Crystal Rock










wax applied by pad today










and to the wheels aswell being gloss black










car was then left 30 minutes and buffed off

Rest of car finished aerospace 303 on all rubber trim and seals



















wheel wax removed



















exhaust , glass , wipers all finished..

Final Results


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

WOW!!!! very nice....


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks great matey, maybe getting a Corsa would save me a bob or two in running costs!!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work, both very nice cars


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Very good, loving that Corsa VXR Arctic!


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

half the pics won't load for me...am i alone lol

however even just from the few i can see it's stunning :thumb: good job


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Another great job looks stunning


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks stunning mate fair play,nice car.


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks stunning


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

fantastic job marc. the attention to detail is prominent as always! i was stunned at your astra detail. really a fan of whatever you do, very similar to me infact! keep up the good work!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job Marc :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking good Marc


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great work as usual Marc :thumb:

Love the black and white piccy


----------



## tobybmw535i (Aug 27, 2008)

wow! great job love the corsa vxr in white it looks really good, infact both cars are really stunning!! can i ask what make the wheel brush you are using in picture 6. As i am looking for a new wheel brush for the m5 as i am struggleing to get right to the back and near brake calipers. 
Thanks Toby


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Awesome Marc. Nice post.


----------



## a1ndy (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome work as always Marc :thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

wow truely fantastic work... Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual mark :thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Stunning Marc, you never fail to impress me. A great bit of camera work too. I bet the owner was over the moon with that! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

just used SWMBO's laptop in an attempt to see all the pics,it worked lol

an confirming what i said earlier...stunning,both cars,if my detailing level reaches half what you achieve i'll be a very happy chappy:argie:

keep up the good work marc-i always enjoy your threads


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunning work im a big fan of your work:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Marc 

Baz


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking good Marc :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

noice  :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah thanks..

The wheel brushes are the same ones if someone designs them they will become a millionaire...lol

Considering how little time i spent on this only about 9 hours the result was very very similar to mine infact almost identical considering the hours mine had on it.. What i would say though is that the arctic already had a couple of stne chips and it was a week old , mine has now done 10,000 miles and only has 4 very very small chips which is a testament to zaino and protection on the car in my opinion , the other Nurburgrings ive played with have been peppered to hell.

Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

top job!!!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Ah thanks..
> 
> The wheel brushes are the same ones if someone designs them they will become a millionaire...lol
> 
> ...


Awsome work, really like the Vxr range, Marc do you do other people's car's? or more friends? Im in need of a detail like this on my Subura, Both yourself and clark are the write ups i love on here but polished bliss is a bit too far for me

:thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

awesome work indeed.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Awsome work, really like the Vxr range, Marc do you do other people's car's? or more friends? Im in need of a detail like this on my Subura, Both yourself and clark are the write ups i love on here but polished bliss is a bit too far for me
> 
> :thumb:


There is a list of authorised detailers on here who would help you out...Someone will live close to you or cover your area...

Thankyou..

mmmmmm wonder about having this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104155


----------



## G2HMY (Jan 3, 2009)

Another great job! Crackin write-up to marc!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

good stuff marc nice to see you made a thread about a detailed vxr arctic instead of a totalled one  is that your 2nd pot of crystal rock now or are you on the third? and brilliant work as always:thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I couldnt work out if this was a pic of a black wheel with salty deposits or a silver wheel covered in brake dust!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunnig , the paintwork looks so glossy


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

Really nice work . Great reflections . All Opel ( Vauxhall ) paints I had worked are really soft, sometimes corrected even with black pad & Ultrafina . Greetings ( Sorry for my English )


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Great stuff :thumb: my cousins white GTC had those metal filings as well the car was only a few weeks old when they showed on the tailgate and both rear quarters.


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Great finish, they make a nice pair!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, it looks great


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, stunning results!! :argie:

Well done mate.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Marc.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning job :wave::wave:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh god...really stunning work! & Great pics!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb work as ever...some brilliant photography too


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

gr8 job and gr8 cars as well,look gr8 in white:thumb:


----------



## Dougle (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you only clean Vxr's 
Looks SOO deep for a white car.

TOP work as always


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Stunning work there fella :buffer:
Amazing the results "you" can get on white vauxhalls , i just need to get rid of the snow and put in more effort.:detailer:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Top Notch work on the corsa:thumb: superb gloss to the paintwork


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great marc, love the corsa's love the recaros shame he didnt get xenons


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very inpressive as always mark :thumb:

top job!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job on that Mark, look very nice together in the last photos.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

vxrmarc - where did you get your black wheel brush?

The same level of detail for both car and write up. Excellent job.


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

VXRMARC.:thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Great work Marc, good to see your still posting your details on here.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work car looks amazing


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one nice car.... and another fantastic detail Marc.... xx


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Fantastic job mate, both cars look really ace :thumb:


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

Fantastic.. As ever!!


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Always great to see your work Marc. Absolutely great as ever. I'm still loving your Burg!


----------



## frankbooshank (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow forgot about this write up. Miss this lil car!!


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing! I keep seeing excellent results from that Swissvax Crystal Rock!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

so you should , one of the best waxes in the world in my opinion.


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning job and very impressive detail to attain a fantastic finish! :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car and mega detail.....


----------



## frankbooshank (Aug 11, 2008)

N8KOW said:


> Great marc, love the corsa's love the recaros shame he didnt get xenons


They don't do xenons on the Corsa.


----------



## frankbooshank (Aug 11, 2008)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Looks amazing! I keep seeing excellent results from that Swissvax Crystal Rock!!


It looked awesome in person and stayed that way for the 18 months I had it thanks to tips from Marc.


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Awesome!
Tell the owner of the Corsa to get some LED bulbs for the registration plate.
I swapped mine over on my white car, and they look much better.

Cheers.


----------



## nmavs (Mar 18, 2011)

The finish on that white paintwork looks fantastic mate. Real nice glossy finish. Top Job :thumb:


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

that looks absolutely stunning mate well done


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That is amazing, I have never seen white look so good! You've done a cracking job on both cars


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Heavenly said:


> so you should , one of the best waxes in the world in my opinion.


If only i had the cash


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

sweeeeet :thumb:


----------

